# Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Mark zu AMDs ambitioniertes Zielen mit Zen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Mit dem Bulli versuchte AMD besonders billig zu produzieren, was daraus wurde, haben wir ja gesehen.

Ich glaube das Problem saß da in der Chefetage, fähige Ingenieure hat AMD.
Hoffentlich hat Dr. Lisa Su den Laden ordentlich umgekrämpelt.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Problem saß da in der Chefetage, fähige Ingenieure hat AMD.
> Hoffentlich hat Dr. Lisa Su den Laden ordentlich umgekrämpelt.



Hat sie sonst wäre nicht so viel Geld für die Umstrukturierung draufgegangen. Außerdem ist ja auch, meines Wissens, selbst eine Technikerin gewesen bevor sie CEO wurde, also sollte sie schon wissen wie man's richtig macht


----------



## Escom2 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wie kommt der Autor nur auf das schmale Brett, daß AMD für einen Achtkerner auf Haswellniveau auch nur annähernd 500€ aufrufen kann?
Bei 300€ als 1. Listenpreis wird da wohl viel realistischer sein. Ansonsten schon wieder eine Totgeburt.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Wie kommt der Autor nur auf das schmale Brett, daß AMD für einen Achtkerner auf Haswellniveau auch nur annähernd 500€ aufrufen kann?
> Bei 300€ als 1. Listenpreis wird da wohl viel realistischer sein. Ansonsten schon wieder eine Totgeburt.



Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass AMD sich bei einem Konkurrenzfähigen Produkt, sich wieder unter Wert verkaufen würde. 500€ für ungefähr die selbe Leistung eines Haswell-E-Achtkerners wären mehr als angemessen, vor allem bei dem Euro-Kurs bis jetzt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Wie kommt der Autor nur auf das schmale Brett, daß AMD für einen Achtkerner auf Haswellniveau auch nur annähernd 500€ aufrufen kann?
> Bei 300€ als 1. Listenpreis wird da wohl viel realistischer sein. Ansonsten schon wieder eine Totgeburt.



Ja ich rechne auch zwischen 200-300€, alles drüber wäre zu teuer für die meisten.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ja ich rechne auch zwischen 200-300€, alles drüber wäre zu teuer für die meisten.



Leute, 8 Kerne + SMT in 14 nm FinFET (Haswell-E sind 22 nm) mit der angeblichen Leistung eines Haswell-E-Achtkerners und ihr rechnet mit 200-300€?! 
Ich bezweifle, dass es nur eine 8-Kern-Version geben wird, sondern wenigstens auch eine 4-Kern-Version mit SMT (Pendant zum i7 4790K) geben wird, welche sich dann im Preisbereich um 150-250€ ansiedeln werden


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ja ich rechne auch zwischen 200-300€, alles drüber wäre zu teuer für die meisten.



es gibt ja auch noch Quadcore Zens


----------



## Soulsnap (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ja ich rechne auch zwischen 200-300€, alles drüber wäre zu teuer für die meisten.



Der 8 Kerner +SMT für 200-300€ wäre zu teuer für die meisten? Wenn Intel drauf steht ist er jedoch 1000€ wert? Oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> es gibt ja auch noch Quadcore Zens



Damit lockst du Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 keinen.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Der 8 Kerner +SMT für 200-300€ wäre zu teuer für die meisten? Wenn Intel drauf steht ist er jedoch 1000€ wert? Oder versteh ich das falsch?



Weiß nicht wie du mich verstanden hast, aber der 8 Kern Zen wäre für mich die neue 250€ CPU.
Wenn AMD weiter Quadcores für 150€+ verkaufen will und die Octacores für 500€ weggehen sollen, dann legen sie sich auf die Fresse.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Damit lockst du Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 keinen.



Bis dahin wird Intel auch keine Six-Cores oder gar Eight-Cores im Mainstreamsegment um 200-300€ haben, also wieso sollte sich AMD unter Wert verkaufen?


----------



## Escom2 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass AMD sich bei einem Konkurrenzfähigen Produkt, sich wieder unter Wert verkaufen würde. 500€ für ungefähr die selbe Leistung eines Haswell-E-Achtkerners wären mehr als angemessen, vor allem bei dem Euro-Kurs bis jetzt


Haswell-E hat bis jetzt, außer dir, noch niemand in den Mund genommen. Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn es denn wenigstens zum Aufschließen an den i7-4790k reicht, aber ich werde sicher keine 500€ dafür bezahlen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Damit lockst du Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 keinen.



DX12 und Vulcan werdens richten ;-D


----------



## Escom2 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bis dahin wird Intel auch keine Six-Cores oder gar Eight-Cores im Mainstreamsegment um 200-300€ haben, also wieso sollte sich AMD unter Wert verkaufen?


Weil sie es nötig haben!?!
Kannst ja eine Anleihe bei den Grafikkarten machen. Eine R9 290X kostet so viel wie eine GTX970 mit gefaktem Speicher und ist dieser haushoch überlegen, aber was kaufen die Lemminge?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Weil sie es nötig haben!?!
> Kannst ja eine Anleihe bei den Grafikkarten machen. Eine R9 290X kostet so viel wie eine GTX970 mit mit gefaktem Speicher und ist dieser haushoch überlegen, aber was kaufen die Lemminge?



Solche Propellerjungen-Auseinandersetzung sind mir im CPU-Bereich noch nicht untergekommen bzw. nicht solche Extremen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bis dahin wird Intel auch keine Six-Cores oder gar Eight-Cores im Mainstreamsegment um 200-300€ haben, also wieso sollte sich AMD unter Wert verkaufen?



Weil das schon mal super funktioniert hat. Athlon 64 X2 anyone?

Nur weil Intel 1000€ für etwas verlangt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man nicht noch mit 250€ damit Profit machen kann.
Ich erinnere mich an die Margen von US IPSs....97% o.O Oder an die von Apple.
Intel hat die 1000€ 8-Kern-CPU etabliert, weil sie es sich erlauben können, denn AMD hat dem nichts entgegen zu setzen.


----------



## Locuza (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Mit dem Bulli versuchte AMD besonders billig zu produzieren, was daraus wurde, haben wir ja gesehen.


Besonders billig zu produzieren?
In wie fern? 



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wie du mich verstanden hast, aber der 8 Kern Zen wäre für mich die neue 250€ CPU.
> Wenn AMD weiter Quadcores für 150€+ verkaufen will und die Octacores für 500€ weggehen sollen, dann legen sie sich auf die Fresse.


Das kommt ganz darauf an, wie stark Zen wird.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Haswell-E hat bis jetzt, außer dir, noch niemand in den Mund genommen. Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn es denn wenigstens zum Aufschließen an den i7-4790k reicht, aber ich werde sicher keine 500€ dafür bezahlen.


Ja, aber der Artikel hat Broadwell-E erwähnt/ impliziert und daher hat FrozenPie jedes Recht auch Haswell-E in den Mund zu nehmen, da es zwischen den beiden aller Vorraussicht nach ja "nur" einen effizienztechnischen Unterschied geben wird!
Die Frage, die sich mir vielmehr stellt, ist ob AMD auch 16 Kerner bringen wird---was natürlich u.a. auch schwer davon abhängen wird, wie guten Multicoresupport DX 12 denn nun tatsächlich in der Praxis ermöglichen wird und wie sich die Multicoreansprüche im Pro-Bereich entwickeln. 
(für Server-Bereich wird die AM4-Charge ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll sein, da ja nur DualChannel DDR4!)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

kommt Broadwell-E überhaupt noch ?

wenn es selbst bei den Quadcore Broadwells schon so sehr harpert


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

500€ 8-Kerner auf Haswell Niveau mit potentiell höchst modernem  Chipset ? DAS nennen hier manche potentielle Totgeburt, wo bin ich hier ?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir vielmehr stellt, ist ob AMD auch 16 Kerner bringen wird---was natürlich u.a. auch schwer davon abhängen wird, wie guten Multicoresupport DX 12 denn nun tatsächlich in der Praxis ermöglichen wird und wie sich die Multicoreansprüche im Pro-Bereich entwickeln.
> (für Server-Bereich wird die AM4-Charge ja nicht wirklich sinnvoll sein, da ja nur DualChannel DDR4!)



Die 16-Kerner (32 Threads) werden höchstwahrscheinlich als Opterons kommen (Für welchen Sockel ist noch nicht bekannt, aber definitiv ein neuer mit DDR4-Unterstützung). Auf die bin ich ja besonders gespannt


----------



## Locuza (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Weil sie es nötig haben!?!
> Kannst ja eine Anleihe bei den Grafikkarten machen. Eine R9 290X kostet so viel wie eine GTX970 mit mit gefaktem Speicher und ist dieser haushoch überlegen, aber was kaufen die Lemminge?


Bei GPUs hast du ein ganzes Software-Ökosystem dabei. 
Da gibt es Treiber, Grafikfeatures usw. 
Eine CPU klebst rein und fertig. 
Da gibt es deutlich weniger Gründe sich zwischen Blau und Grün den Kopf zu zerschlagen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Besonders billig zu produzieren?
> In wie fern?



Das CMT design ist aus fertigungssicht leichter(=günstiger) zu produzieren, als fette cores mit SMT.



Locuza schrieb:


> Bei GPUs hast du ein ganzes Software-Ökosystem dabei.
> Da gibt es Treiber, Grafikfeatures usw.
> Eine CPU klebst rein und fertig.
> Da gibt es deutlich weniger Gründe sich zwischen Blau und Grün den Kopf zu zerschlagen.



Und trotzdem ist das image von AMD CPUs ruiniert. Wir nerds hier im Forum werden nach benchmarks kaufen.
Der 0815 Spieler wird sagen: AMD? Sind die CPUs nicht voll langsam? Und das noch lange nachdem Zen raus ist.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Mit dem Bulli versuchte AMD besonders billig zu produzieren, was daraus wurde, haben wir ja gesehen.
> 
> Ich glaube das Problem saß da in der Chefetage, fähige Ingenieure hat AMD.
> Hoffentlich hat Dr. Lisa Su den Laden ordentlich umgekrämpelt.


Mit dem Bulli hat AMD versucht das Beste aus beiden Welten zu erreichen, also on the fly zwischen recht hoher IPC auf wenig Kernen und recht niedriger IPC auf vielen Kernen hinundherwechseln zu können. 
Das hat aber nunmal halt einfach SOWAS von nicht geklappt...
...raus kamen nur viele Kerne mit niedriger IPC und sonst nichts! Dass die Auf Dauer günstig wurden, lag hauptsächlich an der Fertigung und weniger an sonst irgendwas, das war ganz sicher kein kosteneffizientes Design!


----------



## Locuza (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Das CMT design ist aus fertigungssicht leichter(=günstiger) zu produzieren, als fette cores mit SMT.


Was hat CMT damit zu tun?
Bulli war 315mm² groß und AMD hat damit jeden Markt bedienen müssen. 
Bei Server hat man total verloren und im Consumer-Space ist das sicherlich keine kostengünstige Lösung gewesen.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist das image von AMD CPUs ruiniert. Wir nerds hier im Forum werden nach benchmarks kaufen.
> Der 0815 Spieler wird sagen: AMD? Sind die CPUs nicht voll langsam? Und das noch lange nachdem Zen raus ist.


Das Image ist auch nur unter Technik-Nerds wirklich ruiniert. Die meisten Kunden lassen sich von den 8-Kernen @4 Ghz, etc. Marketing-blabla einlullen  Der FX ist doch etwas Verbreiteter als man meinen mag 
Der mangelnde Verkauf liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass es wie immer nur selten AMD-Hardware in Fertig-Rechner schafft


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Was hat CMT damit zu tun?
> Bulli war 315mm² groß und AMD hat damit jeden Markt bedienen müssen.
> Bei Server hat man total verloren und im Consumer-Space ist das sicherlich keine kostengünstige Lösung gewesen.



Das Cachedesign der Bullis sag eigentlich schon alles darüber aus.


----------



## Locuza (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Das Cachedesign der Bullis sag eigentlich schon alles darüber aus.


Kannst du mir mal deine Sprünge von einer Sache zur anderen etwas genauer erklären?
Von Bulli besonders billig zu produzieren, weil CMT, zu das Cachedesign sagt alles aus?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Locuza schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal deine Sprünge von einer Sache zur anderen etwas genauer erklären?
> Von Bulli besonders billig zu produzieren, weil CMT, zu das Cachedesign sagt alles aus?



Ich wollte eher sagen, dass die geteilten Ressourcen der Module und der langsame cache mit hohen Latenzen wohl auf die BWLer bei AMD geht.
Und, dass das wohl ne ziemliche IPC Bremse ausmacht.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich wollte eher sagen, dass die geteilten Ressourcen der Module und der langsame cache mit hohen Latenzen wohl auf die BWLer bei AMD geht.
> Und, dass das wohl ne ziemliche IPC Bremse ausmacht.



Die BWLer sollten aber jetzt nicht mehr am Ruder sitzen 
Lisa Su ist ja selbst eine promovierte Ingenieurin und die wird den BWLern was husten wenn die nochmal eine solche Nummer abziehen wollten, wenn sie nicht schon lange in andere Bereiche umgesiedelt oder entlassen wurden


----------



## Toxi1965 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wenn Zen wirklich ein Überflieger werden sollte dann kann AMD auch richtig Geld dafür verlangen ! 
Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Schnapsidee das AMD immer billig  anbieten müsse ? 
Auch AMD hat vor fast genau 10 Jahren 1000 Euro CPUs verkauft 

( Bitte keine Abmahnungen mehr , ich hab schon so viele  )


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Toxi1965 schrieb:


> Wenn Zen wirklich ein Überflieger werden sollte dann kann AMD auch richtig Geld dafür verlangen !
> Wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Schnapsidee das AMD immer billig  anbieten müsse ?
> Auch AMD hat vor fast genau 10 Jahren 1000 Euro CPUs verkauft
> 
> ( Bitte keine Abmahnungen mehr , ich hab schon so viele  )


Sie müssen nicht billig, sondern billig*er* anbieten, wenn sie auch die bekommen wollen, die eigentlich eher Intel zugewand wären.
Es ist eine ähnliche Situation wie bei den GPUs, nur natürlich viel entschärfter: 





Locuza schrieb:


> Bei GPUs hast du ein ganzes Software-Ökosystem dabei.
> Da gibt es Treiber, Grafikfeatures usw.
> Eine CPU klebst rein und fertig.
> Da gibt es deutlich weniger Gründe sich zwischen Blau und Grün den Kopf zu zerschlagen.



Genau deshalb würden aber  5-10% günstiger in jeder Leistungsklasse locker reichen und im Gegensatz zum GPU-Markt muss man auch keine Abwärtsspirale befürchten: Denn Intel ist ja Preissenkungen, nunja...
...eher weniger aufgeschlossen!


----------



## xpSyk (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Naja das schlimste was passieren kann ist, dass die Intel-CPUs mehr Kerne bekommen und AMD wieder aussteigt.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Naja das schlimste was passieren kann ist, dass die Intel-CPUs mehr Kerne bekommen und AMD wieder aussteigt.



Meinst du jetzt aussteigen wegen den mehr Kernen die Intel dann hat? Wenn ja, bezweifle ich das, da ZEN auf Modularität getrimmt ist und es meines Wissens keine Obergrenze dafür gibt wie viele Vier-Kern-Cluster zusammengeschaltet werden können


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Kannst ja eine Anleihe bei den Grafikkarten machen. Eine R9 290X kostet so viel wie eine GTX970 mit gefaktem Speicher und ist dieser haushoch überlegen, aber was kaufen die Lemminge?


Blöd nur, das beim daddeln beide Karten auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen Sorry, aber haushoch sieht für mich anders aus... zum Thema: ich denke wir alle wünschen uns wieder mehr wirklichen Konkurrenzkampf zwischen den beiden CPU-Herstellern. Denn wer profitiert davon am meisten? Richtig, wir Kunden

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Lisa Su ist ja selbst eine Technikerin


Nein, sie ist Promovierte Ingenieurin,  solange man einen Master mit einem Diplom gleich setzt. Das hat mit unseren Technikern und drei Jahren Berufsakademie aber so gar nichts zu tun.



Escom2 schrieb:


> Kannst ja eine Anleihe bei den Grafikkarten machen. Eine R9 290X kostet so viel wie eine GTX970 mit gefaktem Speicher und ist dieser haushoch überlegen, aber was kaufen die Lemminge?


Scherzkeks, die GTX ist trotz schlechterer Graphikkarten-Quartettwerte in annähernd allen Spielen langsamer. Und wenn ich die Preise bei Markteintritt sehe, dann waren bis zu 600,-€ eine Frechheit. Erst mit der GTX 970 wurden die Preise der R9-290x auf ein erträgliches Niveau gesenkt. Aber es geht hier um CPUs und auf Zen und die ersten Tests freue ich mich. Alles andere ist Spekulation und Kaffeesatz. Irgendwann kommt in PCGH ein Test und dann kann man fundiert vergleichen.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, sie ist Promivierte Ingenieurin,  solange man einen Master mit einem Diplom gleich setzt. Das hat mit unseren Technikern und drei Jahren Berufsakademie aber so gar nichts zu tun.



Sorry ich werf das immer durcheinander, korrigiere das mal gleich


----------



## Escom2 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



facehugger schrieb:


> Blöd nur, das beim daddeln beide Karten auf ähnlichem Niveau liegen Sorry, aber haushoch sieht für mich anders aus...


Du hast dazu nicht zufällig Gameworks Spiele herangezogen?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Du hast dazu nicht zufällig Gameworks Spiele herangezogen?



Ohne Gameworks liegen sie auf Augenhöhe (Siehe z.B. Crysis 3, Ryse (nach dem Patch) und sonstige anderen GameWorks-freien Titel welche nicht aus dem AMD Evolve Programm kommen), mit wird halt die R9 290 wegen den Effekten ausgebremst


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Du hast dazu nicht zufällig Gameworks Spiele herangezogen?


Hat mit Gameworks aber gar nix zu tun. Schau mal in die aktuelle PCGH-Print (Graka-Leistungsindex). Auch wenn es dir vielleicht nicht in den Kram passen mag. Trotz der enormen Rohpower der roten (die ich ja auch gar nicht abstreiten mag). Was nützt einem das, wenn diese Kraft nicht auf die Straße gebracht wird. 

Unterm Strich liegen in Games nunmal beide Karten etwa gleichauf. Punkt!

Gruß


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Die AMD-Karten sind aber auch schon ein paar Tage älter als die aktuellen NVidias, logisch das die günstiger sind.

Von Zen sollte man erstmal keine Weltwunder erwarten, es ist die neuste Architektur im CPU Markt und wird sicherlich noch ihre guten und bösen Geheimnis offenbaren, die man in weiteren Ausbaustufen aber angehen kann.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Eckism schrieb:


> Die AMD-Karten sind aber auch schon ein paar Tage älter als die aktuellen NVidias, logisch das die günstiger sind.



Paar Tage ist gut, das waren 11 Monate  (R9 290(X) = Oktober 2013 --- GTX 9xx = September 2014)
Für so einen Zeitunterschied zwischen den Releases hält sich die R9 290(X) aber mehr als wacker, muss ich sagen


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Kommt doch bitte zum Thema zurück, es ging hier ja schließlich um CPU`s... zum Thema: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, ich würde AMD in Sachen Desktop-Prozzi wirklich ein gelungenes Comeback wünschen... Und zumindest ist es für mich nur logisch, das eine solche CPU (sollte sie denn kommen) nicht für Schleuderpreise verramscht wird!

Gruß


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Paar Tage ist gut, das waren 11 Monate  (R9 290(X) = Oktober 2013 --- GTX 9xx = September 2014)
> Für so einen Zeitunterschied zwischen den Releases hält sich die R9 290(X) aber mehr als wacker, muss ich sagen



Tage, Monate, Jahre...eh alles fast das gleiche.
Nee Quatsch, ich weiß schon das die fast nen Jahr älter sind.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Eckism schrieb:


> Von Zen sollte man erstmal keine Weltwunder erwarten, es ist die neuste Architektur im CPU Markt und wird sicherlich noch ihre guten und bösen Geheimnis offenbaren, die man in weiteren Ausbaustufen aber angehen kann.


Ich denke Keller weiß schon was er da tut und er werkelt ja schon seit 2012 an dem Teil. Hoffentlich versucht er sein Masterpiece abzuliefern 
Vielleicht schafft er ja das selbe Wunder wie damals mit dem Athlon (Codename: Hammer) *hoff*


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich denke Keller weiß schon was er da tut und er werkelt ja schon seit 2012 an dem Teil. Hoffentlich versucht er sein Masterpiece abzuliefern
> Vielleicht schafft er ja das selbe Wunder wie damals mit dem Athlon (Codename: Hammer) *hoff*



Ich bin kein Kirchenmenschen, aber ich bete wirklich jeden Tag für Zen!!!!
Mein oller Sockel 939 Opi 175 läuft immernoch tadellos und schnell...nur das Board hat mittlerweile einige Treffer weg.


----------



## 3-way (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich rechne im Leben nicht damit, dass ich nochmal eine AMD-CPU in meinen Rechner stecke. Intel war die letzten 10 Jahre immer besser aufgestellt. Seit dem Athlon 64 hatte AMD nichts mehr Intel entgegenzusetzen.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



3-way schrieb:


> Ich rechne im Leben nicht damit, dass ich nochmal eine AMD-CPU in meinen Rechner stecke. Intel war die letzten 10 Jahre immer besser aufgestellt. Seit dem Athlon 64 hatte AMD nichts mehr Intel entgegenzusetzen.



Ich beneide dich. Mit der Einstellung kann die Überraschung für dich wesentlich größer ausfallen als für mich, falls AMD mit ZEN ein super Produkt abliefert


----------



## Cosmas (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

ich kann nur sagen, macht was draus AMD!

ich warte seit meinem 8350 auf was anständiges neues von euch...es wird mal wieder zeit für einen "Hammer" in da face.

aber was gut konkurrenzfähiges, langt mir auch schon...iwas, was wieder recht weit oben mitspielen kann


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Cosmas schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen, macht was draus AMD!
> 
> ich warte seit meinem 8350 auf was anständiges neues von euch...es wird mal wieder zeit für einen "Hammer" in da face.
> 
> aber was gut konkurrenzfähiges, langt mir auch schon...iwas, was wieder recht weit oben mitspielen kann


Keiner verlangt/erwartet, das Zen einen i7-5960X schlägt. Wenn doch, ich hätt nix dagegen Es wär aber nicht schlecht (wie schon im Artikel erwähnt), wenn man zumindest auf Augenhöhe mit einem i7-4790k wäre. Oder gar ein wenig drüber...

Und was gut performt, darf auch was kosten

Gruß


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

DDR4 ist müll, vielleicht setzt amd auf xddr2 ab 2017


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> DDR4 ist müll, vielleicht setzt amd auf xddr2 ab 2017



Jetzt mal für die Unterinformierten die keinen Plan haben was xddr2 ist ?


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Jetzt mal für die Unterinformierten die keinen Plan haben was xddr2 ist ?



XDR2 ist ein mülliges Nischenprodukt bei schnellen Speicher. Wird wahrscheinlich nur im Grafikbereich eingesetzt da es mit GDDR3 und GDDR5 verglichen wird. Sicherlich genauso bezahlbar wie früher der "günstige" Rambus-RAM.


----------



## Escom2 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



facehugger schrieb:


> Und zumindest ist es für mich nur logisch, das eine solche CPU (sollte sie denn kommen) nicht für Schleuderpreise verramscht wird!
> Gruß


Nicht zu Schleuderpreisen, aber es muß passen. Und sollte AMD tatsächlich einen neuen Clawhammer auf die Beine stellen, wird Intel sicher an der Preisschraube drehen und 500€ sind eben nicht realistisch für eine Leistung eines i7-4790K in einem Jahr. Nichtmal mit 8GB HBM2 als Cache würde ich dafür 500€ ausgeben. Ein i7-4790K kostet derzeit ca. 350€ und AMD soll dafür dann in einem Jahr 500€ aufrufen können? 
Und ein i7-5930K kostet heute 590€, was glaubst du was der in einem Jahr noch kostet, wenn Intel droht Marktanteile zu verlieren?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ach XDR2  
Danke ich habe extrem auf dem Schlauch gestanden xddr2 sah so anders aus  
Da schlägt meine LRS wider durch vielen dank fürs Aufklären


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Nicht zu Schleuderpreisen, aber es muß passen. Und sollte AMD tatsächlich einen neuen Clawhammer auf die Beine stellen, wird Intel sicher an der Preisschraube drehen und 500€ sind eben nicht realistisch für eine Leistung eines i7-4790K in einem Jahr. Nichtmal mit 8GB HBM2 als Cache würde ich dafür 500€ ausgeben. Ein i7-4790K kostet derzeit ca. 350€ und AMD soll dafür dann in einem Jahr 500€ aufrufen können?
> Und ein i7-5930K kostet heute 590€, was glaubst du was der in einem Jahr noch kostet, wenn Intel droht Marktanteile zu verlieren?



Du vergleichst gerade einen Vierkerner mit SMT mit einem Achtkerner mit SMT. Wir vergleichen aber ZEN mit Haswell-E, also 8 Kerne + SMT mit 8 Kernen + SMT was wesentlich logischer erscheint.
Was willst du denn sonst vergleichen? Die IPC? Dann ist auch die CPU und die Anzahl ihrer Kerne, mit der du vergleichst, egal, da nur die Pro-MHz-Leistung der Architektur zählt


----------



## Palmdale (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Eigentlich hätte man es bei AMD nie soweit kommen lassen sollen, aber nungut, einmal draußen, muss man erstmal liefern. Ob das ZEN schafft, sei dahingestellt; Hoffen ist okay, aber ich setze nicht sehr viel darin, dann kann man auch nicht enttäuscht werden.

Weshalb die Preisfrage bei AMD immer aufkommt liegt schlicht daran, dass man dort seit Jahren das Image des Billigheimers pflegt (ob man nun will oder nicht); sprich den Großteil des Portfolios über den Preis an den Mann bekommt. Hier dann ein Produkt oberhalb bekannter Preisregionen zu platzieren ist schlicht schwierig, da es die Käuferschicht nicht gewohnt ist. Die Nerds hier unter uns schon, man recherchiert nach umfangreichen Benchmarks und Vergleichen, kauft dann. Der Standardkunde braucht da längere Überzeugung. Nimmt man ALDI ab, jetzt nun top Weine zu verkaufen, die allesamt über 10€ die Flasche kosten? Nicht im ersten Anlauf, und beginnt sich die Preisspirale dann erstmal zu drehen, lässt sie sich nicht mehr stoppen - oder man beginnt bereits mit niedrigeren Preisen. Diese Grube hat man sich mit im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz schlechteren Produkten und Marktabstinenz selbst gegraben und muss erstmal rauskrabbeln. 

Intel beobachtet das analog zu Nvidia genau, sind wohl jedoch in der bequemeren Lage, das Portfolio entsprechend zu justieren, preislich wie technisch, da man sowieso etablierte Produktzyklen lebt. Ich wünsche AMD bei ZEN (und auch der 390(x)) viel Erfolg, wirklich. Nur allein der Glaube fehlt mir Stand jetzt, doch ich lasse mich gerne überraschen und eines Besseren belehren. So wird man nicht enttäuscht, höchstens positiv überrascht


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Nicht zu Schleuderpreisen, aber es muß passen. Und sollte AMD tatsächlich einen neuen Clawhammer auf die Beine stellen, wird Intel sicher an der Preisschraube drehen und 500€ sind eben nicht realistisch für eine Leistung eines i7-4790K in einem Jahr. Nichtmal mit 8GB HBM2 als Cache würde ich dafür 500€ ausgeben. Ein i7-4790K kostet derzeit ca. 350€ und AMD soll dafür dann in einem Jahr 500€ aufrufen können?
> Und ein i7-5930K kostet heute 590€, was glaubst du was der in einem Jahr noch kostet, wenn Intel droht Marktanteile zu verlieren?


Es zählt nicht was du annimmst oder bereit bist zu zahlen. Sondern es kommt allein darauf an, was Zen mal leisten wird. Und sollten sie Intel endlich in Sachen Desktop-Prozzi mal wieder die Stirn bieten können, wird AMD nen Teufel tun und diese CPU`s unter Wert verkaufen. 

Keiner würde das, nicht einmal du... Und diese 500€ habe ich genau wo in den Mund genommen?

Gruß


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ach XDR2
> Danke ich habe extrem auf dem Schlauch gestanden xddr2 sah so anders aus
> Da schlägt meine LRS wider durch vielen dank fürs Aufklären



Ich musste auch googlen da ich von xDDR2 noch nie was gehört hab.


----------



## Escom2 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Was willst du denn sonst vergleichen? Die IPC? Dann ist auch die CPU und die Anzahl ihrer Kerne, mit der du vergleichst, egal, da nur die Pro-MHz-Leistung der Architektur zählt


Nun, da hat doch eben einer so schlau auf meinen Post geantwortet, daß man die Rohleistung auch auf die Straße bringen muß. Wir werden sehen, ob 8 Kerne Zen mit 4GHz 8 Kernen Skylake mit 4GHz auf der Straße ebenbürtig sind.


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Nun, da hat doch eben einer so schlau auf meinen Post geantwortet, daß man die Rohleistung auch auf die Straße bringen muß. Wir werden sehen, ob 8 Kerne Zen mit 4GHz 8 Kernen Skylake mit 4GHz auf der Straße ebenbürtig sind.



Genau darum geht's die ganze Zeit 
Man kann schlecht einen 4-Kerner mit einem 8-Kerner vergleichen, da die Leistung auch immer von der verwendeten Software abhängt. Wenn du den i7 4790K als Vergleich heranziehst, dann sollte man diesen auch mit einem entsprechenden Vierkern-ZEN vergleichen, welcher doch günstiger ausfallen sollte als sein 8-Kern-Pendant (Eben um die geschätzen 200-300$ rum) 
Das einzige was man noch gescheit vergleichen könnte ist eben die durchschnittliche IPC-Leistung und da hoffe ich, dass sie wenigstens auf Ivy- oder Haswell-Niveau liegt, damit Intel wenigstens aufschließt. Das ganze dann noch gepaart mit einer niedrigeren Leistungsaufnahme, da kleinere Fertigungsgröße als Ivy bzw. Haswell und einem wesentlich größeren Feature-Umfang wie mehr PCIe-Lanes + DDR4-RAM und das für den oben genannten Preis und das Paket ist perfekt


----------



## facehugger (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, ob 8 Kerne Zen mit 4GHz 8 Kernen Skylake mit 4GHz auf der Straße ebenbürtig sind.


Wäre wohl das gescheiteste. Obwohl, spekulieren macht ja irgendwie Spaß... Achja, weil wir gerade dabei sind. Ob Zen dann wohl mit *echten* Kernen rüberkommt? Die Module spieln verrückt

Gruß


----------



## Julian1303 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Also was ZEN mal leisten soll klingt sehr gut. Vishera IPC+ 5%= Steamroller IPC+ 5% = Exavator IPC. Und ZEN soll 40% mehr IPC leisten als Exavator. MAcht ca 50 % mehr als jetzige Vishera FX. Und wenn man sich den derzeitigen Leistungsvorsprung von Intels Core i7 anschaut, sinds gut 50%. Weniger dürfte ZEN nicht haben als ein jetziger Core i7 4790k. Zumal Haswell ja bald abgelöst wird. Ich drück die Daumen das ZEN der Wurf wird, ansonst haben die verspielt. Nochmal 3-5 Jahre warten können die sich nicht leisten.


----------



## Locuza (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich wollte eher sagen, dass die geteilten Ressourcen der Module und der langsame cache mit hohen Latenzen wohl auf die BWLer bei AMD geht.
> Und, dass das wohl ne ziemliche IPC Bremse ausmacht.


Sicher nicht. 
Das Konzept von Bulldozer hat ein Intel Ingenieur mal sehr ähnlich angedacht. 
Dirk Meyer als CEO damals war ein Techniker. 
Seifert und Read waren eher, was man negativ als BWLer bezeichnet. 



KonterSchock schrieb:


> DDR4 ist müll, vielleicht setzt amd auf xddr2 ab 2017


Wie lange träumst du eig. schon von XDR?


----------



## Kuhprah (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Am Ende geht's bei uns schlicht und ergreifend darum was die CPU´s in Games zu leisten vermag. Weder Diagramme, noch Benchmarks oder sonst was hat da dann Einfluss. Wenn es ne gute CPU ist, wird sie sich durchsetzten, wenn sie nix is dann wird's nen Flop. Da kann man theoretische Werte diskutieren bis zum Umfallen.


----------



## KonterSchock (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

@Locuza​warum träumen? xdr2 wird früher oder später einschlagen! ddr4 ist dagegen ein Witz! xdr2 ist die Zukunft!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjt6gcWdZ74
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v81VchLF2vE


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @Locuza​warum träumen? xdr2 wird früher oder später einschlagen! ddr4 ist dagegen ein Witz! xdr2 ist die Zukunft!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjt6gcWdZ74
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v81VchLF2vE



Juhu, Rambusspeicher!

Das Unternehmen welches Intel beim P4 beinahe im Alleingang versenkt hat. Aber nicht weil die Konkurrenz es genutzt hätte, nein! Es hat den P4 einfach so teuer gemacht das 256 MB RAM teurer waren als ein vollausgestattetes AMD System mit bester Geforce, schnellster AMD CPU (die Intel zerlegt hat), großer HDD,  und 512 MB DDR RAM. Da freut man sich doch echt das die Patenttrolle zurückkommen

EDIT:
Die Cell CPU hat sich dadurch bei Supercomputern auch recht unbeliebt gemacht, da half nichtmal mehr ein Redesign.


----------



## Locuza (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> xdr2 wird früher oder später einschlagen!





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *XDR2 DRAM* is a type of Dynamic Random Access Memory that is offered by Rambus. It was announced on July 7, 2005[SUP][1][/SUP] and the specification for which was released *on March 26, 2008*


7 Jahre später und XDR2 = 0 Abnehmer? 
Klappt es vielleicht in den nächsten 7 Jahren? 

Kann man voll vergessen, wieso klammerst du dich daran?
DDR4 wird DDR3 beerben und HBM/HMC GDDR5 ablösen und vielleicht auch irgendwann den Hauptspeicher. 
Hier kannst du in paar Monaten und paar Jahren 500-1000 GB und mehr pro Sekunde durchpumpen. 
Da hat auch XDR2 nichts mehr zu melden, ist ja auch kein Wunder, nach 7 Jahren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wie alle denken das AMD damit Intel einholt ist einfach herrlich, die große Anhängerschaft von AMD im PCGHX kann ich mir echt nicht erklären.
Intel müsste wenn Zen konkurrenzfähig werden würde einfach nur die Preise senken, Intel kann sich Preissenkungen leisten, AMD nicht.


----------



## Octobit (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Wenn Zen ordentlich einschlägt, hätte ich schon Lust meinen Xeon rauszuwerfen. Wobei ich befürchte, dass das sich leistungstechnisch nicht lohnen wird.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie alle denken das AMD damit Intel einholt ist einfach herrlich, die große Anhängerschaft von AMD im PCGHX kann ich mir echt nicht erklären.
> Intel müsste wenn Zen konkurrenzfähig werden würde einfach nur die Preise senken, Intel kann sich Preissenkungen leisten, AMD nicht.



Man darf ruhig optimistisch sein, vor allem da Jim Keller an dem Ding schraubt. Kannst den ja mal googlen vielleicht verstehst du den Optimismus dann 
Wann stand Intel das letzte mal Preissenkungen offen gegenüber? Ich hab von denen bisher nur Preiserhöhungen erlebt (Auch lange vor dem Bulldozer-Fail).


----------



## Stern1710 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Meine Meinung dazu ist: Es wäre wirklich Zeit


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Man darf ruhig optimistisch sein, vor allem da Jim Keller an dem Ding schraubt. Kannst den ja mal googlen vielleicht verstehst du den Optimismus dann
> Wann stand Intel das letzte mal Preissenkungen offen gegenüber? Ich hab von denen bisher nur Preiserhöhungen erlebt (Auch lange vor dem Bulldozer-Fail).


Sandy Bridge war schon im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern verdammt günstig und hat AMDhalt echt was vorgesetzt---aber ja, innerhalb von Gens korrigiert Intel eigentlich keine Preise nach unten! (wenn, dann halt nach oben!)


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Viel Erfolg AMD.
Ich hätte nun nichts gegen einen höheren AMD Marktanteil, solang man sich den Kauf des Produkt vorher Schön saufen musste.
Aber naja, mal abwarten. Von Bulldozer hatte man sich ja auch schon sehr lange vorher (viel) zu viel versprochen.
Der Preis ist mir dabei übrigens völlig Schnuppe, das macht der Markt.
Wenn AMD eine konkurrenzfähige CPU zu Spottpreisen unter die Leute bringt ist ihnen auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Deinen ersten Teil verstehe ich nicht, oder fehlt da vielleicht auch noch ein "nicht", vor dem schön?

Beim letzten Satz Stimme ich dir aber voll und ganz zu. Wenn sie ein gutes Produkt haben, sollen sie das auch bezahlt bekommen. Hier sitzt leider der Knauserteufel bei den Kunden. Konnte man auch bereits hier im thread wahrnehmen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

Ich würde es AMD mal so richtig voll gönnen, Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

*thread ausgrab*

@erste Threadseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









sorry, musste sein


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Zen: AMDs Auferstehung von den Toten nach fünf langen Jahren? - Die PCGH-Meinung der Woche*

"Auferstanden aus Ruinen und der Zukunft zugewandt, Lass uns dir zum Guten dienen,...." 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTV92wqYjfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn die Hardware überzeugt, dann wird es auch mit dem Umsatz & den Marktanteilen klappen. Ich würde mal sagen, eine ganz einfache Rechnung....


----------

